# It's Almost Show Time!! New Pics!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ruby(red) Sparkle(dappled) and Maddie(paint) are all getting ready for the show next weekend! We CAN'T WAIT! They will all be in the 0-3 class. Ruby and Sparkle will be just days from 3 months and Maddie will be almost 4 weeks..  The twins weigh about 55lbs now.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What show are you going to?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunning babies too bad you live so far away. Plz don't tell me you ship cause I would be telling my husband how much money we could make if he would just let me buy one :dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is the SW WA Spring Fair May4-6th. 

No, we don't ship our kids.) I was asked to once though.... :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....looking good.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow they look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure are looking good. Why aren't you taking your other dappled doe?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are taking Star too. ) We just didn't get any decent pictures of her!! It was SOOO hot out(close to 80 degrees I think. That is FRYING for SW WA!) and we were trying to hurry!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OIC well good luck to you I think they look great. Hopefully we will get some set up pictures of all our kids in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Roger. ) I'd love to see new pics of your kids!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

They look great! I love the dapples :drool:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

What beautiful Boers! I'm a Nigerian gal myself, but just may have to acquire a few Boers someday


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Dont forget to let us know how to do this weekend


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And have lots of fun!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yes! I will of course let you guys know how we do at the showthis weekend! It will be lots of fun! Can't wait!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to be a nag but how did the show go for you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:  :wink:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It went really, really, well. The kids did awesome for their first show ever. ) We'll post pictures and results later... we got home around 7 tonight and are very tired.... :ZZZ:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O wow I did not realize you were going to be gone so long sorry. I just thought it was a 1 day thing close by. Well I am glad you did well and I posted some pictures of my kids that you wanted to see here in the photogenic section.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

